# Word: Ersten Buchstaben groß darstellen?



## Dumbi (8. März 2009)

*Word: Ersten Buchstaben groß darstellen?*

Hallo,


ich habe grade eine halbe Stunde in google gesucht, aber ich finde keine Lösung für mein Problem   :-o 

Und zwar möchte ich, dass in Microsoft Word der erste Buchstabe eines neuen Absatzes über zwei oder drei Zeilen geht. Wie in aller Welt bekomme ich das hin?


----------



## bsekranker (8. März 2009)

*AW: Word: Ersten Buchstaben groß darstellen?*



			
				Dumbi am 08.03.2009 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zwar möchte ich, dass in Microsoft Word der erste Buchstabe eines neuen Absatzes über zwei oder drei Zeilen geht. Wie in aller Welt bekomme ich das hin?


Diesen Buchstaben nennt man Initiale. Mit dem Stichwort sollte Google dir weiterhelfen.


Und als Ex-Sternie solch einen Thread im G&W zu eröffnen ... tztz.


----------



## shirib (8. März 2009)

*AW: Word: Ersten Buchstaben groß darstellen?*



			
				Dumbi am 08.03.2009 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich habe grade eine halbe Stunde in google gesucht, aber ich finde keine Lösung für mein Problem   :-o
> ...


Hilft das weiter?

Wenn du Word 2007 hast, geht das über folgenden Weg: Gewünschten Buchstaben/Gewünschtes Wort markieren, Registerkarte *Einfügen*, Gruppe *Text*, Option *Initiale*.


----------



## sandman2003 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Word: Ersten Buchstaben groß darstellen?*



			
				Dumbi am 08.03.2009 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich habe grade eine halbe Stunde in google gesucht, aber ich finde keine Lösung für mein Problem   :-o
> ...




meinste so wie in so märchen son riesen, verschnörkelter buchstabe?

hmm gute frage

man müsste wissen wie man sowas nennt.. dann könnte man gezielter suchen


----------



## Dumbi (8. März 2009)

*AW: Word: Ersten Buchstaben groß darstellen?*



			
				bsekranker am 08.03.2009 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Buchstaben nennt man Initiale. Mit dem Stichwort sollte Google dir weiterhelfen.


Jaaa, Initiale, das war's! Merci an dich und an shirib  




> Und als Ex-Sternie solch einen Thread im G&W zu eröffnen ... tztz.


Klar, ihr sollt ja nicht arbeitslos werden


----------



## shirib (8. März 2009)

*AW: Word: Ersten Buchstaben groß darstellen?*



			
				Dumbi am 08.03.2009 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 08.03.2009 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte, bitte.


----------

